# Body falls from sky, disappears



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I hate when that happens.

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/communities/eht/article_77f6f2bc-c054-11df-92f2-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a bird, it's a plane it's ...... gone?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone probably threw a perfectly good mannequin out of that plane.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

The police searched dilligently, but found no body.


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea we where talking about that last night ,... The thing is that my wife and I where watching a movie the called WHITEOUT and in the movie a guy gets thrown from a plane.
It`s on DEMAND from our local cable Co. we live 10 min from EHT.

Strange story ,..if I hear anything I`ll let you guy know.

Joe4x4


----------

